
Electric VTOL Aircraft News - apsec112
https://evtol.news/
======
cagenut
If you're interested in this, check out this playlist of presentations from
the Sustainable Aviation Symposium in 2018:

[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLWUnMAqjJ9CAue9jS0osS...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLWUnMAqjJ9CAue9jS0osS5i-QQF8X6Q-l)

Some of them are very deep/technical dives. Hopefully they put their 2019
videos up soon.

Similarly, Uber has dumped an absurd amount of money into this. Regardless of
your opinion on uber and its spending habits, they clearly paid for some very
smart people to do some very detailed modeling:

[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLmVTG4mAK7ny8vYb5Pc-7...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLmVTG4mAK7ny8vYb5Pc-75PR9tGX1zt5u)

------
TomMarius
If you're interested in electric VTOL, definitely check out Zuri
[https://zuri.com](https://zuri.com) (I'm not affiliated)

